# Sugarcane aphids in NC



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I was out looking at my haygrazer today and I noticed tons of wasps and bees in the field that were attracted to a sticky residue all over the leaves. I turned the leaf over and the whole underside of almost every leaf was covered with sugarcane aphids. I looked at this field about a week ago and I didn't notice any aphids so these things have reproduced very quickly one they got into the field. This is the first I had heard of sugarcane aphids around here and there isn't many sorghum family crops grown locally. I did a little research on sugarcane aphids in NC and it appears like they were discover in some counties east of here about a month ago in milo. The haygrazer is almost chest high so I think I'm going to just cut it as soon as we have some clear weather.....hopefully next week if the forecast doesn't change.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I was out looking at my haygrazer today and I noticed tons of wasps and bees in the field that were attracted to a sticky residue all over the leaves. I turned the leaf over and the whole underside of almost every leaf was covered with sugarcane aphids. I looked at this field about a week ago and I didn't notice any aphids so these things have reproduced very quickly one they got into the field. This is the first I had heard of sugarcane aphids around here and there isn't many sorghum family crops grown locally. I did a little research on sugarcane aphids in NC and it appears like they were discover in some counties east of here about a month ago in milo. The haygrazer is almost chest high so I think I'm going to just cut it as soon as we have some clear weather.....hopefully next week if the forecast doesn't change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have not been bothered by the SC aphids in my Milo but figure this will be my last year without trouble provided I can make it another 30 days.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Several yrs back not only did the SC aphids seriously affect milo but seriously hurt some Johnson grass fields.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> Several yrs back not only did the SC aphids seriously affect milo but seriously hurt some Johnson grass fields.


So have they declined or has everyone adjusted to their presence with a herbicide routine?

Regards, Mike


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope they don't make it to my sweet sorghum cane they can sure ruin a guys year.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope they don't make it to my sweet sorghum cane they can sure ruin a guys year.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope they don't make it to my sweet sorghum cane they can sure ruin a guys year.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope they don't make it to my sweet sorghum cane they can sure ruin a guys year.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope they don't make it to my sweet sorghum cane they can sure ruin a guys year.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope they don't make it to ky to my sweet sorghum field. They can sure ruin a guys year.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope they don't make it to ky to my sweet sorghum field. They can sure ruin a guys year.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Vol said:


> So have they declined or has everyone adjusted to their presence with a herbicide routine?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike

May I ask what affect a herbicide will have on SC aphids??????  I think you meant pesticide.  Actuall I haven't heard of the little critters being here lately.

Jim


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> Mike
> 
> May I ask what affect a herbicide will have on SC aphids??????  I think you meant pesticide.  Actuall I haven't heard of the little critters being here lately.
> 
> Jim


Your right..I did mean pesticides...but some herbicides will actually kill insects....like 2-4d. Glad to hear that those dreadful aphids are not around.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I cut the aphid infested haygrazer today. It was starting to show signs of stress from the aphids and the lower leaves were yellowing. Pretty much every leaf on the was covered with aphids and the whole plant was super sticky. I have never seen so many bees and wasps swarming while I was cutting.....thousands upon thousands that were feeding on the sticky residue left by the aphids. I wonder if the feed value of hay will be affected by the feeding of the aphids?


----------

